# Abandoned Chickens & Roosters Miami Lakes, FL



## Jessf820 (Dec 29, 2022)

Hello,
I recently went to the UPS store in miami Lakes, Florida and was shocked to see and hear the roosters and chickens living in the parking lot on a busy road.

I asked the staff at the UPS store about this and they said that the chickens and the roosters have no where to go because the farm nearby is sold and is being developed and nothing was done to move out the chickens and the roosters which are now living in a parking lot on a busy street.

Can anyone help with this situation? 

The address is: 15915 Nw 57th Avenue. This is in miami Lakes.

I work nearby and can help locate them. My cell phone number is (914) 830-6434 .

Regards,
Jessica Pluhar


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 29, 2022)

You'll need to find where they roost.  Catch them then


----------

